# Walmart Starts Selling Caskets



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Yup. Read all about it here:

http://www.comcast.net/articles/finance/20091029/US.Walmart.Caskets/


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

good to know haha


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And you can plan ahead and pay for them over 12 months' time


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

> Returns are not accepted


HA!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Can you buy online and have it shipped to your local store


----------



## Peanut5150 (Aug 29, 2005)

Bummer.. "Gift options are not available for this item." Guess I won't be asking for one for my birthday! LOL Wonder where we can get our hands on the freight damaged returns LOL.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I know of a place where there are hundreds of caskets...marked where they are clearly...you just have to dig a little...best part....FREE


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Peanut5150 said:


> Bummer.. "Gift options are not available for this item." Guess I won't be asking for one for my birthday! LOL Wonder where we can get our hands on the freight damaged returns LOL.


If a birthday gift of a casket doesn't say love, I don't know what does!!!!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Guess they are trying to compete with CostCo. They've been selling caskets for a very long time.


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

The Creepster said:


> I know of a place where there are hundreds of caskets...marked where they are clearly...you just have to dig a little...best part....FREE


I scared the ferret when I laughed out loud at this haha


----------

